

New York considers ban on short-term vacation rentals - Mc_Big_G
http://travel.usatoday.com/destinations/dispatches/post/2010/06/new-york-considers-ban-on-vacation-rentals/98153/1

======
Mc_Big_G
I know it's not very hacker oriented, but it does concern Airbnb as well as
the government stepping in to control would-be entrepreneurs/cash-strapped
citizens.

